
Ask HN: How to make 1:1s actionable for team members? (not just the manager) - soneca
I built https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oneonemeeting.com&#x2F; to help team leaders manage their one-on-one meetings with their direct reports.<p>I noticed current tools are all about the manager. That&#x27;s why I already added a feature in my product that allows the team members to sign up and view the Commitments and Goals that were mutually agreed during the 1:1 meeting.<p>My intention from now on is to develop more and more features that deliver value to the team members, because 1:1 meeting is all about them, but current tools are only for the managers.<p>Any thoughts on how else could I add value the team members whose manager uses my app?<p>thanks!
======
villaumbrosia
Nice tool. Maybe a way for users to keep track of feedback given to them by
their managers, and track their own progress? This could be quite
motivational!

